# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Là một phương thức đưa sản phẩm đến người dùng một cách nhanh nhất, hiệu quả nhất

## taimaimaipro

Quý I năm 2016, Facebook ban bố đã có 1.65 tỷ người dùng có đăng nhập hàng tháng trên toàn cầu, trong đó, Việt Nam có hơn 30 triệu người dùng Facebook, phần lớn là người trẻ và có thu nhập. Đây chính là một thị trường béo bở cho các doanh nghiệp, cá nhân đầu tư và phát triển thương hiệu. 


học facebook ads

học seo ở đâu

học adwords tphcm


Là một phương thức đưa sản phẩm đến người dùng một cách nhanh nhất, hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. Nắm trong tay dụng cụ Facebook marketing, bạn và doanh nghiệp sẽ đạt những hiệu quả không tưởng. Sẽ có hàng triệu người trong cộng đồng Facebook biết đến bạn. Sẽ có hàng trăm lượt comment, hàng nghìn lượt like. Và cố nhiên, sản phẩm của bạn sẽ bán chạy gấp đôi, gấp ba, thậm chí gấp hàng chục lần…so với trước đó. Điều đặc biệt, bạn sẽ không cần phải bay đến tận trụ sở Facebook để học cách làm Facebook Marketing hiệu quả. DGM Việt Nam cùng với các chuyên gia hàng đầu lĩnh vực Social Marketing, sẽ giúp bạn biến Facebook trở thành phương tiện sắc bén nhất trong chiến lược Social Media của doanh nghiệp mình. Sẵn sàng chưa nào? KHÁM PHÁ NGAY khóa học FACEBOOK MARKETING đầy thích này nhé! Những ích lợi bạn sẽ có được qua Khóa học Facebook Marketing Được trực tiếp chuyên gia hàng đầu lĩnh vực Facebook Marketing tại Việt Nam giảng dạy bằng kinh nghiệm thực tế Thực hành tại chỗ, học xong sẽ nắm ngay chiến lược, bí quyết kết hợp các phương thức, công cụ ứng dụng trong Facebook Marketing Nắm trong tay các bí hiểm phát triển, quản lý Fanpage hàng triệu LIKE của các Hot Facebooker ngay trên lớp học quảng cáo Facebook Hiểu rõ và sử dụng thành thạo quờ quạng các tính năng của Facebook, tự tín phát triển, quản lý các trang Fanpage, trang cộng đồng Chạy Facebook Ads nhuần nhuyễn, tần tiện tối đa chi phí, tăng hiệu quả so với thuê dịch vụ ngoài Cách xây dựng cộng đồng hùng mạnh cho thương hiệu của mình trên mạng xã hội, đánh bật đối thủ cạnh tranh Được giảng sư tham vấn, hỗ trợ dự án thực tại sau khóa học tại CLB DGM Việt Nam mãi mãi về sau Tặng danh sách tổng hợp hơn “8.000 mẫu quảng cáo trên Facebook”>   Nội dung khóa học Facebook Marketing Buổi 1 - Tổng quan về tiếp thị và truyền thông từng lớp Mục tiêu Cung cấp cho học viên cái nhìn tổng quát về Facebook và Social Media Làm rõ vai trò của Facebook trong các mục đích Xây dựng Thương hiệu và Bán hàng Tối ưu và bảo mật trương mục Facebook Nội dung Trả lời ngay “Tôi có thể làm gì với Social Media và Facebook trong việc Xây dựng thương hiệu và Bán hàng? (Liệu có bán được hàng cao cấp bằng Facebook? quảng cáo Facebook ảnh hưởng như thế nào đến hoạt động bán hàng?…). áp dụng Facebook Marketing như thế nào trong lĩnh vực thương nghiệp điện tử?” Nghiên cứu hành vi người dùng trên Facebook. Mối tương quan giữa Facebook và 1 số Digital Tool khác như Website, SEO, Forum,… phân tách những KPI thực tại cần lưu ý Thực hành Facebook Profile: – Tối ưu hóa tùy chỉnh cá nhân để tăng tính bảo mật: chống Hack, chống spam, chống mất Token… Kiểm soát Profile tốt hơn: giao diện cá nhân, kết nối và san sớt với bạn bè, thủ thuật khác – Xây dựng thương hiệu cá nhân chủ nghĩa và ứng dụng Hot profiles Buổi 2 - Facebook Group và Fanpage đích Giúp học viên phân biệt Profile, Group, Fanpage về công dụng và cách phá hoang vận dụng Fanpage trong thực tiễn với từng loại hình doanh nghiệp Nội dung Facebook Group và vai trò trong Marketing. Cách tạo, duy trì và khẩn hoang 1 group. Các thủ thuật và các phương tiện khai hoang khác Facebook fanpage: Giải quyết các vấn đề – vì sao tôi phải tạo fanpage và lăng xê Facebook để tăng like, không có nó tôi bán hàng được không? – Ý nghĩa 6 loại fanpage và cách phân biệt. Cách tạo và tùy chỉnh các thiết lập, hình ảnh, phân quyền quản lý trong fanpage – Cách rà soát Insight fanpage và phân tách số liệu. Các công cụ nhẵn tương trợ thống kê và quản lý fanpage – Cách vận dụng fanpage trong việc xây dựng thương hiệu, Doanh nghiệp B2B, Doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ Buổi 3 - Những nguyên tố cần lưu ý khi sản xuất nội dung trên Fanpage đích Giúp học viên dự khóa học lăng xê Facbook hiểu sâu và rõ công dụng của từng loại dụng cụ, cách thức hoạt động và áp dụng trong từng trường hợp khác nhau

Vui lòng ghi Nguồn: http://www.dgm.vn/khoa-hoc-facebook-marketing/

----------

